# Hatch 5+ for 7wt Bones?



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

Not a terrible idea, and no I don’t believe it would be too small (for average bones on Andros). Although I do believe if you dropped down to the slick 8 in a 30# you maybe get a littleeee more on there just in case. I fished Andros in June and used an Abel Vaya(a little) 7wt with sub 150 yards backing and that was enough wading around the lodge for 3-5# bones.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a bone this year nearly take all my backing off my hatch 7+. Would suck to pop a fish of a lifetime off because you didn't have enough backing.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I think the Hatch 5+ would be great on a 7wt rod. I am unsure of relative diameters but high quality solid 8 strand braid (Diawa Samurai 40) is probably thinner than the PowerPro and has worked well for me. You could also consider cutting 10- 20' off the end of your flyline. Particularly if fishing on foot, 80' of line and 10' of leader provides plenty fishing distance. 

As for the "fish of a lifetime" argument, speaking for myself I'd rather gear tackle to get the most enjoyment out of average fish and take my chances when I hook something special. Win or lose I end up enjoying the game more.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

When casting your rod have you ever had all the fly line out?
Could be just me but I seldom cast a full line more than 70 feet.
On a couple of my smaller reels that were "backing challenged" I cut 10 feet off the back of the line to allow for more backing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

You’ll be fine if you have at least 150 yds of backing. That being said I use a Lamson size 2 (4-6 wt) on a 6 wt rod for Biscayne Bay bones which average 5+ lbs. I think it holds less than 120 yds of backing.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Fwiw, I’ve been looking at new reels for my 7wt at a budget of around $650 including +spool. Goal was to keep the outfit as light as possible. Looked at Ross Evo LTX, Galvan Torque 7, Orvis Mirage LT, Lamson Speedster S; all in appropriate sizes to get at least 150 yards of backing. After looking over all the reels, ended up with the CCFX2, lol. None of the reels were bad or poorly made, Orvis was probably the nicest which surprised me. Just didn’t like the drag knob/one rotation adjustability on it.
You might consider selling the Hatch since they fetch good prices and spending the extra $100-ish on a bigger reel. Aside from the Nautilus and Galvan, all other reels are at or under 5oz.
hope this helps


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

You could turn the drag knob just a bit more, and not worry about it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Make sure you are using a medium arbor and not the large arbor spool on your Hatch reels. You don't need 40lb backing for bonefish but if it is smaller diameter than 20lb gel spun and you want to have max backing capacity, then go for it. My only complaint with super braid as backing is that it will cut you fast when it is getting smoked off the reel from a hot fish. Definitely need to wear gloves.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I should read the whole post sometimes 



numbskull said:


> consider cutting 10- 20' off the end of your flyline


----------



## marcantoni (Sep 3, 2014)

The 5+ is great for a 7wt bonefish reel. I have a 5+mid arbor I use and it's a great setup. You're only losing a little bit of backing if you have a large arbor so I don't see a problem there.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

adamfkimball said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Earlier this year, I was lucky enough to spend some time in both Andros and Long Island (Bahamas) on my first outing looking for Bonefish. I loved it and look forward to returning soon! I've been working on the quiver and now have a new 7wt that I would like to outfit for wading. I prefer light equipment if possible (who doesn't?) so am wondering if I could use a pre-existing Hatch 5+ Finatic on this rod (a 790 Salt HD). I'd use Power Pro Hollow Ace 40# and figure I could have 120y or so. Not a lot, and definitely not what most people want. I know because I set up my 8wt with 220y and I like that fact. I am not worrying about the big 10# bone that took me to the end of my backing and beyond (what a story!?) but hate the idea of so much plastic going out to sea. But, really, honestly, is this too little? It won't be my only rod, there are backups, etc..
> 
> ...


How does the 5+ balance the rod? To me that would be a big consideration...too light, and the rod will feel tip heavy and, well, unbalanced.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

5+ and 7wt zane pro were meant for each other. I love this combo with sa amplitude grand slam


----------



## E_walker (Oct 23, 2021)

Cost not considered, would folks prefer a 5+ or a 7+ for bonefishing? Either 7 or 8 wt rods? I'm stuck between the weight VS backing capacity consideration. 

E


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Me, I’d go neither. At almost 9oz the 7+ is quite porky if your goal is a light weight setup. In reality, you probably won’t notice the extra weight too much. Would be the more versatile size though, seeing as you could put it on an 8 or 9wt if you ever decided to switch things up.

For me, the problem with the 5+ is lack of versatility unless you think you’d toss it on a 6wt if you ever sold this rod. $625 for a reel on a 6 is pricey.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

E_walker said:


> prefer a 5+ or a 7+ for bonefishing?


When I'm going to target bones I bring a 5, 7 and a 9.
5 and 7 each have a #3 Ross Canyon and the 9 a #4 Ross Canyon Big Game.
The 5 is on a St Croix, 7 on a Scott and the 9 a Sage.
Which rod I use depends on the wind while I prefer the 5.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I would step it up. I put to much effort into catching fish to be running to light a reel.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

If you're looking for a lightweight reel for a 7wt I think it's hard to beat a Nautilus XL -- I've got one on each of my 7wts and they've got plenty of drag for a decent sized bonefish. I've got a Ross Evo R (not salt) 5/6 on a TCX 6wt which is a pretty excellent 6wt setup.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

RJTaylor said:


> You could turn the drag knob just a bit more, and not worry about it.


Exactly! That Hatch reel has a serious drag. The 120 yds backing you mention is plenty. No need to let a fish run so far as to almost get spooled. I think most folks (including me) could use way more drag than we do. Probably better for the fish too.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

OneMoreCast said:


> Exactly! That Hatch reel has a serious drag. The 120 yds backing you mention is plenty. No need to let a fish run so far as to almost get spooled. I think most folks (including me) could use way more drag than we do. Probably better for the fish too.


Disclaimer: I have absolutely no experience with bonefish.

I find that almost all people I meet have their drag set to what I would consider "too light".


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

100 yards is a long way. I’ve caught lots of bonefish on light freshwater fly gear that no one would consider using these days. Because thats what there was and fingers for drag worked well enough. Generally I think for the fish likely to be caught on a 7 wt rod, 100-150 yards is enough.

On the other hand, I have an Abel 7/8 on my 7 wt Salt HD with a full load (unmeasured) of 20# dacron. My 8 wt Salt HD has a Super 8 with 200 yds. of 50# Seaguar Threadlock. Both set up with 200 yds or near that. Its very likely I will never see the reel end of either set up until I crank it off to replace it.

I am not too concerned with the lightest rod or reel, I’d rather have bullet proof.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

kjnengr said:


> Disclaimer: I have absolutely no experience with bonefish.
> 
> I find that almost all people I meet have their drag set to what I would consider "too light".


I agree. We can all put on a lot more pressure most times without breaking line or rod if all knots are good and no nicked leaders. One exception is big trout on tiny dries and extra thin tippet. I'm sure there's other exceptions.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes. But get a Mid-arbor 5+ to have the backing capacity.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

I used to use a couple of Hatch 5+ reels with the mid-arbor spool for bonefish and they worked fine. Just go up a tippet size and crank up the drag a bit. A (measured) 100 yards is a long way against some real drag.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

5+ MA is my main 7wt s/w reel, on an Xi3.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

mro said:


> When I'm going to target bones I bring a 5, 7 and a 9.


Depends on where one is fishing and the size of the fly being used. Use a 5 and 7 in the Keys and its taking a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

ikankecil said:


> I used to use a couple of Hatch 5+ reels with the mid-arbor spool for bonefish and they worked fine. Just go up a tippet size and crank up the drag a bit. A (measured) 100 yards is a long way against some real drag.
> 
> View attachment 194836


A measured 100 yards + the 30 yards of line and 3 yards of tippet => further than folks think.


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

i was told by my guide in belize, where the bonefish are plentiful but on the smaller side, that keeping your drag too heavy can be very harmful to the fish (can really put a lot of pressure on their lips). unless you are near mangroves or something, nothing wrong with letting them run a bit longer and then bringing them in quickly enough you don't tire them out too much...


----------

